# New online shop, EspressoMento.com



## EspressoMento.com

Hi everyone!

My name is Dragan and I'm passionate about espresso. That's why I recently launched my online store EspressoMento.com to offer you the best prices you can find online. I have strong connections in Italy and because of that I can offer you the best possible prices as well as a free shipping for most of the items.

I know I'm not located in UK but I want to earn your trust with great communication and of course great deals. So with that said I'd like to invite you to send me PM and let me know what product(s) you need and I'll send to each of you special discount code for product(s).

On the other side, please don't hesitate to contact me because I listed only 15% of all the products I have access so there is a great chance I can find your product and arrange a great price.

Thanks again and I'm looking forward hearing from you!


----------



## Ian Clayton

Hi!

Looking to visit Ljubljana for a few days in October, do you have a coffee shop or just sell the equipment?


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Hi Ian!

Well I just started this venture so at the moment I'm only selling but I plan to open a showroom where half of the space will be filled up with barista equipment but the send half will be coffee shop.

Not sure when in October you're coming to Ljubljana but please ring a bell so we can get some good coffee


----------



## Dylan

The prices for your machines are amazing. I think you will do well here


----------



## 4085

Sorry, if you do not have a premises and do not hold stock then your prices blinking ought to be good!


----------



## EspressoMento.com

As I said in my first message, I'm new in this business so the showroom and everything else will come this autumn. But even in that case I'm quite sure the prices will just go down, that's for sure!

I'm really passionate about everything I do so my mission is to make the best coffee brewing equipment available to the general public at affordable prices. That's not easy to accomplish but I'm doing my best.


----------



## froggystyle

Welcome to the forum Dragan!

Dont mind DFK, he gets a little grumpy when he has trouble dialling in his beans.

Great to see another forum advertiser offering products at good pricing.

Would be interested though on how your business model works in terms of returns and warranties?


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Hey Froggystyle,

Thanks for welcoming me, I really appreciate it!

I truly respect each and every comment so no worries about that.

Regarding returns, as it's stated on my online shop, EspressoMento.com will cover shipping costs for returns. Returns are primarily initiated because of wrong or damaged items. But in my case, I personally check all products as soon as they arrive to my warehouse. So the end customers are 100% covered regarding returns.

If the product is damaged or not working as expected during the warranty period, will be replaced. But only in case if damage is not mechanical or caused with improper use.

I already sent shipments all around the Europe and didn't receive a single complain regarding wrong or damaged item because I personally double check each and every shipped product. And I think that's the most important part in every business, to make sure your customers are treated in the same way like you'd like to be treated.


----------



## DoubleShot

EspressoMento.com said:


> I think that's the most important part in every business, to make sure your customers are treated in the same way like you'd like to be treated.[/color]


#impressed


----------



## Jon

Welcome - p.s. I thought Slovenia was very very beautiful when I visited.


----------



## Phil104

Welcome Dragan and to a long and fruitful (if that's your taste in beans







) relationship with the forum. I hope your business goes from strength to strength.


----------



## coyote

Dragane,

I'am really close to Slovenia (Serbia) and next coffee order for my home - I will order from you..great to see you here..Welcome


----------



## 4085

Networking.......just great!


----------



## jlarkin

Hi Dragan, welcome. Couple of comments on the site because I hope they'll help you. I've registered for the "secret sale" email but still get the box popping up to register. When it does that I can't get rid of it so it blocks me from using the site (this on my laptop with Chrome). On my mobile the menu button (top left corner) doesn't work - also with Chrome.


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Hi jlarkin!

Thanks for your feedback, I really appreciate it.

Secret sale popup and main menu should be fixed now!


----------



## coyote

Yours website is really great! Great job for that! One of few that is so clearly for browse on and in mean time its beautiful - good design. Great job !


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Thanks, I'm trying to do my best


----------



## jlarkin

EspressoMento.com said:


> Hi jlarkin!
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Secret sale popup and main menu should be fixed now!


Impressive responsiveness . The menu does indeed work on my phone now. The secret sale thing was still an issue when I was on it afterwards - is it difficult to add an "X" box to be able to close it? Otherwise you just can't navigate around it, from what I've seen. May just have persisted in my cache or something though.

Thanks


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Everything should be fixed now









And now you can close Secret sales clicking anywhere.


----------



## timmyjj21

Hi,

I love the website!

When the popup appeared for the secret sale, it wouldn't let me fill in the form, as clicking anywhere gets rid of it







Not sure if its just me...


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Hi timmyjj21,

Thanks for your comment, the overlay should be definitely fixed now!

Please give it a try so you can get your secret sale coupon code!


----------



## Dylan

The Mazzer grinders with the dosing controls are usually referred to as an 'E' variant, it would be useful to add 'E' to your listing for the Mazzer SJ with the electronic dosing, would help with Google search results and just generally for information.


----------



## Dylan

Oh, and its a shame to see what look like Pullman tampers on your front page, but none for sale in your tamper section... you may well also annoy the owner of the photo...


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Hi Dylan,

Will add type E as you suggested.

All the graphics are done by designer so will check with him and properly credit author of the photo.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dylan

I figured it might be as the image was hosted on a shop design domain. It's obviously very bad practice to nick photos off flicker without requesting permission, and when they front a shop which is making a profit, and the design firm makes a profit selling it to you as part of your website package it becomes very dodgy indeed.

I would try and get some good snaps of your actual products if you can, I know this is all cost best avoided by a new business however!


----------



## EspressoMento.com

Absolutely but I needed to outsource some of the work because I do everything on my own. So I'm not avoiding that part but just needed to take care of some more important things.

I expect to setup a photo shooting stage probably next week so I can take some good snaps of products.


----------

